# Global Incident Map



## Crown-Loyal (7 Apr 2010)

Hey guys and gals, I was shown this website the other day and thought it was worthy of a mention here. I don't know how accurate it is but a neat idea nonetheless.   



http://www.globalincidentmap.com/


----------



## cn (7 Apr 2010)

Is there a legend to make sense of all that chaos?


----------



## Crown-Loyal (7 Apr 2010)

cn said:
			
		

> Is there a legend to make sense of all that chaos?



If you choose one of the boxes bellow the crazy map on the home screen like "Amber Alert Map" or "Gang Activity Map" it cleans things up alot and lets you put the mouse cursor over an incident to read the heading, then you can scroll down to get details. Hope that helps.


----------



## GAP (8 Apr 2010)

Check out the earthquake box.....it's amazing how many earthquakes there have been in just the last 10 hours...


----------

